
Exchange-traded funds have overtaken hedge funds as an investment vehicle - prostoalex
http://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-economics/21660169-exchange-traded-funds-have-overtaken-hedge-funds-investment-vehicle-roaring?fsrc=nlw|hig|30-07-2015|NA
======
walshemj
Realy its taken this long a "hedge" fund was always a niche investment option
where etf's are more core investments for a portfolio.

------
pbreit
And still, 99% of retail investors should have a core in Vanguard Retirement
or Lifestrategy funds.

~~~
zzalpha
Because...

~~~
yummyfajitas
Vanguard Target Retirement 20XX tend to shift from high growth, high vol into
low growth, low vol towards the end of their lifetime.

This reduces your risk of a big stock market downswing hurting you just before
you retire.

~~~
gruez
I did a search of Vanguard Target Retirement funds on google and came upon
this[1] criticism of target retirement funds, as the second result. In short,
it argues that target retirement funds are more costly than do-it-yourself
funds, and you can halve your fees with a DIY portfolio. Thoughts?

[1][http://www.forbes.com/sites/baldwin/2013/06/05/the-
trouble-w...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/baldwin/2013/06/05/the-trouble-with-
target-funds/)

~~~
kasey_junk
I've spent over a decade in finance and barely feel justified in an investment
strategy beyond "target fund". Everything in that article is true, but
immaterial. The vast majority of retirement investment strategies are beaten
by target funds. Unless you are _sure_ you are the exception you can do much
worse than a low fee target fund.

